# Job in Civil protection or protection of environment



## Radojica (Jul 28, 2010)

Saludos desde Serbia 

I am 28 years old with degree in civil protection and protection of environment i got on Belgrade University in Serbia. Last year i went to the armed forces in order to get job i was studying for, just to be told that because of criminal record of some family members i am not allowed to work. Because of that i decided to leave Serbia and to look for my happiness in Spain. I KNOW that thing with employment in Spain is very bad, but in Serbia is even worst, but for those who want to work there's always work.

I am not asking from you to find me a job or anything like that, just info how things are going on with Spanish Civil Protection department. Is anyone familiar with that?

I am experienced waiter with 6 years of work (during my high school and faculty) and a few other jobs....

Could anyone give me an advice where to go for a start and are there any chances for me to find work in CP or as firefighter? I think I am quite good in English and for now my Spanish is on basic level, but I am quite good learner so I believe I will be able to learn Spanish in short time.

Any advice is appreciated because there's no life for me in my motherland .

Muchos Gracias


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Radojica said:


> Saludos desde Serbia
> 
> I am 28 years old with degree in civil protection and protection of environment i got on Belgrade University in Serbia. Last year i went to the armed forces in order to get job i was studying for, just to be told that because of criminal record of some family members i am not allowed to work. Because of that i decided to leave Serbia and to look for my happiness in Spain. I KNOW that thing with employment in Spain is very bad, but in Serbia is even worst, but for those who want to work there's always work.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

for all 'government' type jobs (you do mean Guardia Civil / police type jobs?) you have to sit _opposiciones_

I have a feeling, though I don't know for sure, thjat you have to have Spanish nationality for Guardia Civil - though possibly not for Policia Local:confused2:

there has been some discussion on this forum about_ opposiciones_ for teaching - one important requirement is fluency in Spanish

have a search through the forum & good luck


----------

